# Upgrading the network for a school



## yancho (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi,

We are planning to replace the current edge router and load balancers which are way past their sell-by date. Kindly provide a quote for a network appliance meeting the requirements below. Kindly send your quote by Wednesday 19th February close of business.

Our current network topology reads:
· An Edge router taking care of failover WAN balancing

· 2 Untangle servers – 1 for each building

· A number of switches & dumb APs to service the area

· The network is all run at 100Mbit.

The appliance should provide the following functions:
· Edge firewall

o The two WANs are both Cable 100Mbit

· Router

· DHCP Server (with the option to reserve ranges)

· Load Balancer

o Most of the time WAN2 is to be used as a failover network for WAN1

o WAN1 will take care of normal internally generated traffic (IN & OUT)

o WAN2 will take care of our outside-accessible servers

· Intrusion Prevention

· Phishing Blocking

· Antivirus module

· Web Filtering + P2P Filtering (especially Torrents)

· Application Control

· Spam & Ad blocking

· Web Caching

· Protocol priority

· Allow the creation of multiple VLANs

· Allow the creation of multiple Subnets

· The option to allow VPN is an add-on but not necessarily. OpenVPN should do the trick

· One of the VLANs need to be protected by Parental Control such as Net nanny (or similar) module. Since part of the network will be used by kids, that section needs to meet all the requirements requested by the Government. This needs to only be implemented on a particular VLAN. Some of the clients will be adults and need no parental control. Web Filtering + P2P protection on all areas

· Need to accommodate an average of 1000 users at a time. Very often the network operates 500 users concurrently however the projected user base now that the tablets will be introduced will average to 1500 users. Most of the usage will be browsing and youtube streaming

· WAN2 provides connectivity for a few servers including a WEB server, a Powerschool server (Pearson - PowerSchool) , and a Mail server

· WebUI for administering


The system should ideally come into 1 appliance server, with a Web GUI. 

Any other recommendations will surely be appreciated.

In due course we will also be upgrading out WAN to a central managed one. Does untangle support this?

Am also thinking of offloading some of the routing / firewall / wan bonding on another machine using OpenWRT - do you recommend that? I'm thinking of joining both machines using a 10Gb connection.

In conclusion can you please suggest what type of hardware should I go for?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Normally you would write a RFP [request for proposal] which would include information like the existing topology and listed equipment and then specifics as to what you want to redesign and replace.

Without that no one who knows anything can write you a proposal.

And no one worth their salt would be able to do this proposal in two days accurately.


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

would be interesting how you proceed with this as i may be doing this in future


----------

